# New duck boat



## josephcedwards (Nov 3, 2015)

1751 Prodigy Duck Bill w/ HDR 4400
Loaded out with... 
-Two Half Boxes
-Catwalks
-Built in Gun Box in the front deck 
-Turf
-Green interior lights 
-Four 6.5 mids, 10" Sub, pushed by a 600 watt amp, all WETSOUNDS
-One 12" and two 6" WAV SEELITE up front with two 4" reverse lights flushed in the rear steps
-Gator Glide G2
-Ram Nav Light
-10 Gallon fuel tank with gauge and deck filler
-6 Panel Switch
-Alum Magic Tilt Trailer with alum black wheels


----------



## wazman19 (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice rig.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

Suweet rig.  I picked up my new 1754 prodigy last Friday.  Of course, I am old man, so I didn't put all the pumps on mine that you have on yours, except for the same engine.  Well built boats!


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 4, 2015)

nice glamour shots.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2015)

to pretty to hunt out of, My old scow gets beat up on those oyster beds.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome boat.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 4, 2015)

How are you liking that HDR so far? If there haven't been any problems with them when they come out wih the kit, i may look at putting one on my HDR. It is not a "must have" for me but it would be nice.


----------



## josephcedwards (Nov 4, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> How are you liking that HDR so far? If there haven't been any problems with them when they come out wih the kit, i may look at putting one on my HDR. It is not a "must have" for me but it would be nice.



Its need good so far. I only have about 7 hours on it right now. Ive seen where some guys are already getting the kits.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 4, 2015)

Now that's right there is sho-nuff first class


----------



## BRADL (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice duck boat.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 4, 2015)

How you gona hear ducks on the wing with them wuffers pounding?????


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 4, 2015)

Man you and Nelson are killing me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome boat. Some what jealous.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Nov 4, 2015)

How do you like those lights up front?  I just picked up my Prodigy this week...but couldn't decide on the lighting.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 4, 2015)

Beautiful boat. All I need is an invite to hunt with you guys!


----------



## josephcedwards (Nov 4, 2015)

squirrelstalker5 said:


> How do you like those lights up front?  I just picked up my Prodigy this week...but couldn't decide on the lighting.



Im a huge fan of seelites. I think they are well worth the money.


----------



## dom (Nov 5, 2015)

nice boat, seelites are the bomb. i was just thinking of how i could add some more to my boat.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 5, 2015)

I mounted my lights at the rear on my belt housing so I could turn them left and right and trim them up and down to put them right where I need them.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 5, 2015)

Do those speakers not take up storage space?


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 5, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Do those speakers not take up storage space?



I would say yes.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Nov 5, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Do those speakers not take up storage space?



Yes, and if they are not protected from behind they will be trashed in no time.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 5, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Do those speakers not take up storage space?



When you rock speakers that big you aint worried about no space.  lololol


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Nov 5, 2015)

I got speakers and amp mounted in my Excel gun box for the past 3 years. Speakers aint trashed and going strong. Love the boat man.


----------



## josephcedwards (Nov 6, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Do those speakers not take up storage space?



Not really. They are pretty slim. The backs are pretty closed off too. I don't plan on packing those areas full of stuff anyways. My from deck hatch is huge.


----------



## Barroll (Nov 6, 2015)

Where is the fuel tank?


----------



## josephcedwards (Nov 6, 2015)

Barroll said:


> Where is the fuel tank?



In the front hatch. Its built in, Deck fill.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice rig


----------

